# Skyprince presents the unseen Dubai !



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Skyprince presents the Dubai you hardly seen !*

Taken from my recent trip to UAE and Oman. It is my 7th visit to this fantastic country UAE but during my stay in Dubai, I didn't visit many of its landmark attractions, since I'm more interested to see the lesser-known areas ( especially the traditional ones ) deep into the heart of Dubai. 

I believe that there are already too many photos of Burj Khalifa, Mall of the Emirates, Burj Al-Arab hotel etc all over the net, so I decided to snap mainly the "lesser-known" districts of Dubai which you hardly heard of :cheers:

I am a super big fan of smaller Arabian Gulf nations (for many reasons ) :cheers: 


My hotel room - I stayed in Traders Hotel Dubai ( 4 star )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

view from my room 












in Deira ( where my hotel is located )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Dubai Deira area











Where I had dinner on my 1st night. Dubai and the whole Gulf is full of such fancy restaurants


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

restaurant menu












Chicken burger with garlic that I ordered- only 8 Dirhams


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

the nearest metro station from my hotel












Dubai Metro is world-class and very convenient. Trains are super fast ( by metro standard ), quiet, and with this Nol card I can travel as much as I can in a day for 14 Dirhams


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Abu Bakr As-Siddique station.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

in Al-Ghubaiba full of Pakistani business


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

the vibrant Al-Ghubaiba area


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Al Ghubaiba. Who says Dubai is "soulless" should come to this area and you will immediately change your mind.
In fact, I found Dubai to be one of the last places on earth to be called "soulless" :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Al Ghubaiba area of Dubai


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Al Ghubaiba area


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

UAE currency












Back into my hotel.. there is Egyptian cooking program


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

area near Baniyas Square


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

near Baniyas Square. What a charming place with unrushed trade , a wonderful blend of traditional shops from different nationalities and great bargain :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

a small shopping mall near my hotel... Rather unknown mall , but feels very luxurious and nicely-presented











A typical Petrol station in UAE


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

in Deira












Abu Bakr As-Sidique metro station


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

hitting the road


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

hitting the road


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

traditional Dubai in Al-Gubaibah











taken on Dubai-Al-Ain Highway


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

the smooth and modern Dubai-Al-Ain Highway . A really special feeling along the way to Al-Ain ( but I will start another Thread on Al-Ain later on :cheers: )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Dubai Skyprince


----------



## iwojima (Jan 27, 2012)

muy linda esa ciudad pero pense que seria otra cosa


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

those who haven't been to Dubai and UAE should immediately book their flights to this *SUPER-WONDERFUL COUNTRY* . Everything seems to complement each other in Dubai - the first world, the old world, the super-luxurious living to some basic lifestyles. I LOVE THE MIX OF PEOPLE IN UAE , especially the huge presence of South Asians there who are really good in communication :cheers: 

I've never felt bored in UAE ... its a very cheerful vibrant global-thinking country. *Perfection *! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## sam911 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome Pictures Skyprince!

I will go there in 2 month ,i hope i will enjoy it as much as you l!


----------



## marcopaulo (Oct 16, 2010)

Skyprince said:


> restaurant menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm planning on taking a vacation to dubai, my friends are scared of going to dubai, they say everything could be very expensive in dubai :bash: from what i see on the photos, eating out in dubai is half the price of eating here! i already guessed that not everything in dubai would be so expensive as people think, we just need to find the right places :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are also a lot of food courts that offer reasonably-priced food.

But then, you always have a choice to book a lunch at the Burj al Arab, which will easily set you back at least 100 USD.


----------



## bxitln (Jan 13, 2012)

great pics. Glad to see some of the "real" neighborhoods of Dubai! Thanks


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

nice to see the denser older part of Dubai. The buildings seem to stem largely from the 70s (more or less). Anything left of the older buildings?


----------



## dariannk (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow nice pictures man.. is it hot in Dubai? It really seems so in the pictures


----------



## AAG (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome!! Dubai food are serve in large portions?


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for this. I had been looking for pictures of what the real street-life is like in Dubai, but finding these pictures is surprisingly difficult.


----------

